# why aren't my buds growing?



## kushdaddy (Dec 27, 2011)

I am on week 4 of an og kush plant and I have been using kushie kush. bud the buds are nnot getting that big is there something wrong? hoe much will it yield?


----------



## Roddy (Dec 27, 2011)

Patience......some strains take longer for buds to grow large, some only produce a smaller yield! You're not even halfway through budding with that strain and, ime, OG isn't a heavy yielder!


----------



## greenphene (Dec 27, 2011)

It kould be a lack of lumen. My last plant my buds was like marbles. I got a eighth for six months work. So this grow. I got the fox farms nutes. That suppose to beef up your buds. Then for your next gro. I would try a scrog if lights is a issue. Scrog put ALL your bud sites on a even plain.


----------



## greenphene (Dec 27, 2011)

kushdaddy said:
			
		

> I am on week 4 of an og kush plant and I have been using kushie kush. bud the buds are nnot getting that big is there something wrong? hoe much will it yield?


1/8th


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 27, 2011)

We need to know way way more about your grow to be able to help you.  Tell us about your space, size and type of light, ventilation, growing medium, and nutes.  And week 4 of what--vegging?  Flowering?

Pics also really help.


----------



## Locked (Dec 27, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We need to know way way more about your grow to be able to help you.  Tell us about your space, size and type of light, ventilation, growing medium, and nutes.  And week 4 of what--vegging?  Flowering?
> 
> Pics also really help.



:yeahthat:

We need as much info as you can gve us....


----------



## Roddy (Dec 27, 2011)

greenphene said:
			
		

> 1/8th



I got 5 oz off my last OG...if memory serves. There's just no way to know without seeing the plant and the setup. Too many variables go into yield...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Dec 27, 2011)

kushdaddy said:
			
		

> I am on week 4 of an og kush plant and I have been using kushie kush. bud the buds are nnot getting that big is there something wrong? hoe much will it yield?


 
I found that if I allow the buds to flop over instead of stakeing and growing upright, it seems to impede the actual growth rate,size etc, ther're a FLOP,  are you talking 4th week  since you flipped?  I chopped a BB KUSH last night, definitely some heavys nugs!!! the Mrs. thought they were the heaviest yet!!  she manicured up nice. that herculean gal behind her on the right is the hossierDaDDy strain!!


----------



## greenphene (Dec 27, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I got 5 oz off my last OG...if memory serves. There's just no way to know without seeing the plant and the setup. Too many variables go into yield...


I know maybe I shouldn't have said a eighth. My last plant was about a eighth because my conditions wasn't right. I'm sorry if my comment was offensive. All I'm sayen with my plant all my nugs got to about a marble size and just stopped. So when I read this post.  I almost had flashbacks. It's all about learning. Each grow you will improve and realize what you might have done wrong the last grow. Also they are right. You Kant tell about your plant if the pictures and the specs are not made available. So the first part to get help is to post pictures. Tell what lights, nutes,space per sq. All those things contribute to your actual yield. Your watering schedule.


----------



## kushdaddy (Dec 27, 2011)

okay I'm growing hydroponics and I'm using a 400 watt hps.grow spce is very small but i just have 1 plant. buds are everywhere though, from top to bottom only using th kushie kush nutrient for flower but i vegged her til she was about 17" then I flowered. like i said buds are everywhere from top to bottom even on the smallest stems but I have never gotter this far before and dont know much about the blooming phase.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 27, 2011)

how often does the air get exchanged in your room---imo you can never get too much fresh air


----------



## kushdaddy (Dec 27, 2011)

i have an air pump running underwater.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 27, 2011)

When we talk of air exchange we are talking about room air. IMO it is best to have a exhuast fan running 24/7. The air pump just keeps the water oxygenated. At week 4 you plants are just starting to put on bud weight. the next 4 to 8 weeks(zccording to the strain) is when your plants will really strat putting on the weight. Just watch them for the next weeks to come you will fall in love with the budding process


----------



## Xeblaro (Dec 27, 2011)

look at my sig, those are my girls at 4 weeks... should look something like that.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Dec 28, 2011)

ozzy always has good advice, week 4 buds arent as huge as you may think, most of the weight comes on the last 2 or 3 weeks. training early definetly helps with OG, aside from proper air flow and nutes I always do some topping and super cropping before flowering for max yield. With this strain I found that giving the cola buds support will help make them fatter, carbo load or mollasses might get them a bit fatter in some cases where lumens and everything else has already been perfected.


----------

